# DIY or part livery between York and Malton



## Muddyboots (20 March 2013)

Any suggestions?

Must have good turnout and an arena. 

I live to the west of Malton and work in York so would ideally be on route between work and home.

In on full livery at the moment but need to cut costs! 

Thanks!


----------



## georgiegirl (24 March 2013)

The yard im at in Claxton sounds like it ticks your boxes. We do have a wait list though


----------



## pixie (24 March 2013)

I don't have an arena on-site, but do have use of our neighbour's a very short hack away.  Otherwise you could try Thornthorpe Equestrian - DIY with LOVELY facilities


----------



## Lissa (24 March 2013)

I will get the number of where I am for you, couldn't reply to your pm as only on tablet.

Thorn thorpe is great but not if good turnout is a priority as they are in a lot if weather bad or even forecast rain and all year round at night.


----------



## jenz87 (25 March 2013)

Www.liverylist.co.UK


----------



## EQUISCENE (25 March 2013)

Another for Thornthorpe!


----------



## Muddyboots (25 March 2013)

Georgiegirl- I know the yard your at well through my job. Because of my work connections it would be inappropriate to go there-which is a real shame!

Pixie - we've PM'ed about your yard before and unfortunately an arena is one of my top priorities. I work full time so winter weekday riding is only ever in the dark. Hacking to an arena is therefore not an option. 

Livery list has nothing close by

I've heard about the grazing being really restricted before at Thornthorpe. Does anyone have any more info on this? 

Lissa- I went and looked Roubd your yard on Sunday and liked it. I wasn't so sure about the arena and its lighting.  What's it like???

A big thank you to you all x

Any more suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Farasi (30 March 2013)

Hi I keep my horse at Thornthorpe. Turnout is dependent on how wet it is. So we have had a bad winter, but summer is normally much better. Facilities do make up for it thou! There is a yard at menethorpe which has good turnout but no arena at the mo. Think there is a yard at bugthorpe which has an arena. Hope that helps


----------



## Lissa (30 March 2013)

No idea about lighting never used it, just ride in the dark! I think there are lights but one of the other liverys I think said they don't work at the moment. Arena itself is fine a bit deep down one side, just needs raking really, me and friend tried to once but gave up once we'd done the track!


----------



## gryan (2 July 2013)

I'm looking for pretty much the same - thixendale area - and found this thread. Wonder if you can let me know the suggestions? I wouldn't fancy thornthorpe, need all yr round turnout. Arena a bonus. No kids also a bonus. Smaller and quieter the better. Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Muddyboots (2 July 2013)

gryan said:



			I'm looking for pretty much the same - thixendale area - and found this thread. Wonder if you can let me know the suggestions? I wouldn't fancy thornthorpe, need all yr round turnout. Arena a bonus. No kids also a bonus. Smaller and quieter the better. Thanks in advance ...
		
Click to expand...

I think the yards mentioned on here are a good start for you.  The majority of the ones i know of are the wrong side of Malton for you.  The one at Menthorpe looks nice (they dont have an arena which rules it out for me).  Others to consider are VC Equine in Flaxton, Gennel Field in Flaxton, Ings Farm in Claxton and Sport Horse Select in Stillington. Good Luck!


----------



## gryan (2 July 2013)

Oh Menethorpe looks ideal - thanks so much, I'll ask there. Seeing High Belthorpe on Saturday and trying to get in touch with owners of a yard at Bugthorpe which is only 5 mins down the road. Where are the yards mentioned by Lissa and Pixie?


----------



## Muddyboots (16 October 2013)

Reviving this thread as still not 100% happy where i am - any more suggestions???

Thanks!


----------



## gryan (16 October 2013)

I have seen livery at Wilberfoss advertised on preloved which looks good and there's a recently moved one near Bishop Wilton http://www.fairfieldstables.co.uk/map.aspx can't see anything on their website re livery but I know someone who rides there and she says they do it - very reasonable rates too by the sounds of it. Don't know if these are in the area you need but hope it helps.


----------



## Muddyboots (16 October 2013)

Thank you - both are a bit too far way  - i live the west side of Malton and work in york so was hoping for something enroute!


----------



## gryan (16 October 2013)

Is Leavening any good?


----------



## Muddyboots (16 October 2013)

Better!! Whats there?? Thanks!!


----------



## gryan (16 October 2013)

Have sent PM.


----------



## jaffacakes (23 October 2013)

I recommend the granary livery good arena and facilities near to York 
Good luck


----------



## Berridge (7 June 2014)

Just wondered if you managed to find a livery yard. I'm looking and I live on the west side of Malton too. Also wondered what is the going rate for DIY in this area.


----------



## Muddyboots (9 June 2014)

Berridge said:



			Just wondered if you managed to find a livery yard. I'm looking and I live on the west side of Malton too. Also wondered what is the going rate for DIY in this area.
		
Click to expand...

I am at Sport Horse Select in Stillington now and love it! PM me if you want more details!


----------



## Clare_horse (20 July 2014)

hi sorry to bomb this post but im moving to York st johns uni in September and I need a yard as close as possible to their and wondered if anyone knew of any thanks!


----------

